# Monitor - "No Signal"



## Menoz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello.


I just got my new computer pieces today, I bought pretty much everything. Chassi, Graphics card, Motherboard, RAM-memories & HDD.

After an hour of figuring out how to build it from scratch, I booted it all up (connected to HDMI Acer Monitor). Everything sounded good, no BIOS-beep-warnings, no nothing. Fans were working properly, and the Intel i7-CPU seemed to be working fine. The problem is that the Monitor simply says "No Signal" and goes blackscreen. I am unsure as to why this is.

- Processor: Intel i7-3770
- Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V, Socket-1155
- Graphics Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 2GB PhysX CUDA
- RAM(x2): Corsair XMS3 1866MHz 8GB Vengeance CL9
- Powercord: XFX ProSeries XXX Edition 850W PSU

The problem is not the Monitor itself, because I'm using it right now on my old computer (HDMI-Connected). Must be something else.

I have been trying to fix the issue for 3 hours now and I'm clueless. Can't figure it out.


Any help is appreicated, thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you tried any of the other ports apart from the HDMI?


----------



## Menoz (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you!

Well I only have the one monitor, which is HDMI-only. The Graphics card itself is 2012 edition I believe, and it primarily supports HDMI. The Graphics Card I'm using right now, with the same monitor, is an Nvidia GeForce GT 530, and it works properly. So I'm confused whether it's the new Graphics Card or of it's the new motherboard.

I was planning to try THIS graphics card (GT 530) with the new components (Like motherboard) that I got shipped to me today, but I wanted to ask for normal causes for this error before I screw something up!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Make sure the power and data connectors (hard drive and graphics card) are firmly inserted. If that doesn't work, try reseating the card and using another PCIE slot.

Have you tried removing the graphics card and booting from the onboard? If that gives you a display, boot into BIOS, reset to optimal/default and check to see if the hard drive is listed, then try the known-good GT 530. If both the onboard and GT 530 work but the new GTX 680 doesn't, it looks like a faulty card. Test it in an other computer with a suitable PSU.


----------



## Menoz (Feb 13, 2013)

The HDD is using a SATA connection to the motherboard so that should be working properly. The Graphics Card one, I'm a bit confused with because;

The power-Cord has the wire for the Graphics Card, two 6-pins and then two seperate 2-pins, leaving it at 16pins total, whilst the sockets only support a maximum of 14 plugged in. So I'm kind of confused as to how many should be plugged in, seeing as there were no Manual to come with the Graphics Card, and the Motherboard manual simply states to plug it in, not specifying how many is necessary. I've experimented with it but it's always the same results.

I think I will give the GT 530 a go, if that works, it's clearly the graphics card. In which case I'll send it back to get a new one. I'll let you know, cheers!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The XFX 850W PSU has four 6+2-pin PCIE connectors, and the GTX 680 has connectors at the back for two 6-pin cables. Remove the +2 pins and plug the two 6-pin PCIE connectors into the card.


----------



## Menoz (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, I did what you said, but I haven't yet gotten the chance to try it. Why ? Because for some reason, after messing about, the new computer won't even boot anymore. It's clearly got something to do with the power supply, but everything looks to be alright. Wires in the right place, etc. :banghead:


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Please describe what does and doesn't happen when you try to boot: PSU fan on/off, CPU fan on/off etc. If your motherboard doesn't have an onboard POST beep you should connect it to a speaker.

And I don't suppose you connected the monitor the the motherboard's video out rather than the GPU's? :grin: (I've seen it before)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Simplest way to troubleshoot a new build is on the bench precisely as described below.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

